# Idiot Abroad



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Did anybody watch this show last year? I loved it made me laugh every episode lol I was disappointed at the end of the first season he refused to do another season..

To my surprise there is a season 2 i ran into a link yesterday and watched the first episode. Was hilarious as usual I do not think it will be on discovery channel again tho or maybe it will not to sure. The one i watched had no censoring of words so it made it funnier.

Cannot wait for more episodes this season he has a bucket list of things people want to do before they die. lol he is against 90% of them hahaha


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

saw it and loved it if you liked that i would highly recommend "the ricky gervais show" its an animated version of their podcasts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh goodness I loved that show too!


----------

